# DreamChi PouChii Bag headin to KellyB!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here you go :albino:

7 x 7" makeup bag embroidered "Chi Mom"








with sterling silver Chihuahua charm & added Silver Nickel jumpring









i hope your daughter likes it! :ngreet2:
ur tote bag should be complete tomorrow night.

TLI: yes ur blanket should be done Friday night :cloud9:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hahahaha!!!! I was just about to start pouting until I got to the TLI part.  :lol: Only kidding ya, Angel. I'm happy your business is booming enough to keep us waiting.  I do however look very forward to getting it. :cheer:

I love the bag! All of your DreamChi products look amazing! We are lucky to have your talent here on the board.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That fabric is SO SUPER CUTE!!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Don't suppose you do carry slings? This sort of thing?
View attachment 14802

View attachment 14810



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I love that bag , how cute!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ochen krasivo! :coolwink:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

You are so talented Pidge!! I love everything that you make. That is a beautiful bag.




~LS~ said:


> Ochen krasivo! :coolwink:


I agree!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Hahahaha!!!! I was just about to start pouting until I got to the TLI part.  :lol: Only kidding ya, Angel. I'm happy your business is booming enough to keep us waiting.  I do however look very forward to getting it. :cheer:
> 
> I love the bag! All of your DreamChi products look amazing! We are lucky to have your talent here on the board.


Lmaoooo!! :] so glad u saw the message rofl! Awww thank u *blush blush* hehehe I know u are eager! I'm more excited to see the pictures hehe. I put customer shots on my fb page, business fb page, and the main site as well, woo! 



TLI said:


> That fabric is SO SUPER CUTE!!!


Its one of the popular ones hehe



Rolo n Buttons said:


> Don't suppose you do carry slings? This sort of thing?
> View attachment 14802
> 
> View attachment 14810
> ...


Nope never made one of those before. I can try to look for the pattern and see from there ;0 



Evelyn said:


> I love that bag , how cute!


Thanks!!! Ur snuggle bag is after queen T's blanket so it should be done Saturday night , woohoo!



~LS~ said:


> Ochen krasivo! :coolwink:


Bwa hahaha yay!!! Thanks my LS



intent2smile said:


> You are so talented Pidge!! I love everything that you make. That is a beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!


Thankie so much for the love and support! I hope you guys love the next project I do, which I can't work on till my orders near complete lol


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I love it!! I forgot it was supposed to be for Lauren. I was getting so excited about having it for myself. Maybe she will share. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> I love it!! I forgot it was supposed to be for Lauren. I was getting so excited about having it for myself. Maybe she will share.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


hahahaha!!! awwww LOL :] i hope she likes it! did u show her a pic? or will it be a surprise? ^^


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Wait.. hold on a second.. did i miss something?? You got a little business making these bags?!?!

I want one!!*


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Wait.. hold on a second.. did i miss something?? You got a little business making these bags?!?!
> 
> I want one!!*


hahahaha i been in this business for years...how did u miss it


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha!!! awwww LOL :] i hope she likes it! did u show her a pic? or will it be a surprise? ^^


It is meant to be a surprise ... IF I give it up now. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> It is meant to be a surprise ... IF I give it up now. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Ahahaha she won't have to know, shhhhh! :foxes_13:


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Ahahaha she won't have to know, shhhhh! :foxes_13:


Yeah she doesn't even live here. She is away at school. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> Yeah she doesn't even live here. She is away at school.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Lol the choice is urs! :lol:


----------



## Chachis Mom (Dec 23, 2011)

I just love that pattern! Good job!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chachis Mom said:


> I just love that pattern! Good job!!


Thanks!


----------

